# WoW-Notebook



## safbdh (16. November 2008)

Hey, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Notebook.
Das Notebook brauch ich vor allem für meine bald startendes Studium, allerdings spiele ich nebenbei auch gerne ein bisschen Wow (nicht intensiv also kein pro-gamer etc.).
Der Preis sollte sich zwischen 700-800&#8364; belaufen.
Da ich mich allerdings wirklich gar nicht mit PCs und Notebooks auskenne, brauche ich eure Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Könnt ihr mir eventuell ein paar Tipps geben auf was ich achten muss? (also welcher Prozessor; wie viel Arbeitsspeicher; ne aktzeptable Grafikkarte...), oder mir evtl. sogar ein bestimmtes Notebook nennen?
Also wie gesagt ich brauche kein übertriebenes Gaming-Notebook, sondern nur eins auf dem man gut ein bisschen WoW zocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Danke schon im vorraus

PS: Die SuFu hab ich benutzt, hab auch themen gefunden die in diese Richtung gehen, aber keine gute Antwort auf diese Frage gefunden.

MfG safbdh


----------



## painschkes (16. November 2008)

_ Klick mich! 


Wäre jetzt meine Empfehlung , warte aber lieber noch auf andere Meinungen._


----------



## safbdh (16. November 2008)

mmh danke, das scheint ja schonma ein richtig gutes zu sein (so weit ich das beurteilen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Aber mit 799€ ist es doch recht teuer, eig die absolute Grenze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber trozdem vielen Dank schonma für deine Mühe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## safbdh (16. November 2008)

http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=2979

Einer von der gleichen Seite nur etwas billiger, wie is der?


----------



## painschkes (16. November 2008)

_Für WoW und fürs Studium , super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## safbdh (16. November 2008)

sehr gut danke, dass hilft mir weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (was aber nicht heisst, dass ich nicht auf weitere Beispiele warten würde...^^)

Da fällt mir aber doch gleich eine andere Frage ein: Vista drauf lassen oder XP??


----------



## painschkes (16. November 2008)

_Also ICH würde bei Vista bleiben.

Die ganzen Leue die meinen es würde schlecht laufen , haben es vllt in der Anfangsphase gehabt , aber jetzt läuft es rund._


----------



## safbdh (16. November 2008)

ok dann zum 3 mal oder so vielen Dank an dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hast mir wirklich weiter geholfen


----------



## painschkes (16. November 2008)

_Naja , kann auch jemand kommen und sagen das das Notebook totaler Crap ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich hoffe mal , ich hab nichts falsches gefunden._


----------



## safbdh (16. November 2008)

-push

wäre froh wenn sich vllt noch jemand anders zu Wort melden würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. November 2008)

Hey, ich hab grad das selbe Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich suche im Netz grad nach einem Lappi, der aber kein Vista drauf hat ^^
Kennt jemand eine Seite auf denen es noch welche mit XP gibt? (:


----------



## painschkes (16. November 2008)

_Ich denke mal da wirst du keinen mehr finden , aber viel glück das sich vllt doch noch einer findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wagga (16. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab grad das selbe Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gibts leider keine mehr. 
Nur Businessnotebooks und die ist (meist) ungeeignet für Games.
Musst dir notfalls für 50 Euro eine Lizenz kaufen und hoffen
das es für die Hardware noch XP-Treiber gibt, das ist meist das 
einzigste Problem wenn man downgraden will.
Ansonsten finde ich das Notebook das 2. sehr gut das würde ich mir auch holen.
Villeicht 2009.
Bestell aber auf Rechnung, dann zahlst du erst wenns da ist.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Xelyna (16. November 2008)

Hmmm... dann muss Vista wohl sein :<
Liebäugel grade mit dem hier (Weihnachten kommt bestimmt! *g*)
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_in...e_6930g584g32mn


----------



## safbdh (16. November 2008)

http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=2979

Was mir gerade auffällt: Wtf is Ashampoo???? ^^ kennt das wer? Gut oder Crap???

Ashampoo AntiVirus, Ashampoo Office 2008, Ashampoo WinOptimizer 2009, Ashampoo Magical
Defrag 2, Ashampoo Magical Security 2, Ashampoo Photo Commander 5, Ashampoo Burning
Studio 2008 Advanced, Ashampoo Anti Spyware 2, Ashampoo Uninstaller Platinum 2, Ashampoo
Photo Optimizer, Ashampoo Cover Studio 2009, Ashampoo Clip Finder, Ashampoo Music Studio
2008, Ashampoo Magical Snap 2, Aquarium 2.0 Deluxe (Ashampoo-Edition),
Treiber-CD und Heft

alles auf dem notebook


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, nie was von gehört... deswegen würd ich echt zu dem 20 Euro teureren von notebooksbilliger.de tendieren ^^
Der hat, so wie ich das seh auch die bessere Auflösung :>


----------



## painschkes (17. November 2008)

_Nimm das von Notebooksbilliger.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reicht für WoW locker aus , und fürs Studium dann auch._


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Harhar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ich gut ^^
Jo ich werds wohl auch nehmen. 
Brauch halt ein notebook, dass M-IRC, Mukke, I-net und WoW gleichzeitig schafft *g*


----------



## Wagga (17. November 2008)

safbdh schrieb:


> http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=2979
> 
> Was mir gerade auffällt: Wtf is Ashampoo???? ^^ kennt das wer? Gut oder Crap???
> 
> ...


Wenns dabei ist kann man es ja mal ausprobieren, nur Antivirus würde ich nicht 
ausprobieren, ka kenne die Firma nicht, bei Antivirenprogrammen sollte man doch auf
namhafte Hersteller wie Kaspersky,Panda,Norton zurückgreifen.
Wobei ich Kaspersky wärmsten empfehlen kann.
Dieses Buring kann man die Vorgängerversion kostenlos bei Chip downloaden und mal testen.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Philipp23 (17. November 2008)

Alienware.de


----------



## painschkes (17. November 2008)

_BezahlstdunurdenNamen.de_


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Ist dazu einfach nur dämlich überteuert und nicht das was ich oder der TE haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


painschkes musst du immer so kursiv schreiben? Ich fang an zu schielen ^-^


----------



## painschkes (17. November 2008)

_Jap , mach ich gerne 

Siehst du jetzt so aus :  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Xairon (17. November 2008)

spammer!! =)

Ich würde auch zu dem Notebook von Panchikeks tendieren, oder halt eben auf die billigere version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl ich mit diesen Notebook GraKas nicht ganz nach komme...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber idr. heissen die von nvidia einfach z.B. 9800 GO oder nicht?


----------



## Xelyna (17. November 2008)

Kuck hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_Geforce mal unten unter Modelle, da kannst du dir Infos zu den einzelnen GeForce GraKas ansehen (:


----------



## Xairon (17. November 2008)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (17. November 2008)

Du kannst problemlos vista kaufen und dann auf xp downgraden (kostenlos) - zumidest konnt ich das mit meinem vaio damals auch.
Naja, aber wenn du sonst noch zocken willst würd  ich ev vista drauflassen wegen dx 10...

Wichtig ist, dass es keine on-board graka ist, weil die sind meist einfach nur müll.

ashampoo hab ich schon gehört von - is ok. Norton würd ich auf keinen fall empfehlen, braucht zu viel ressourcen, kostet zu viel und is anfällig für neue viren (weil die so geschrieben werden um eben die grossen progs zu umgehen). Ich benutz avira antivir premium, was ich nur weiterempfehlen kann - günstig und gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavax (18. November 2008)

@über mir =)

Mal einfach so downgraden geht eigentlich nicht. Wenn es für die eingebaute Hardware keine XP Treiber gibt, haste die A****karte gezogen^^
(so geschehen, einem Bekannten von mir)...


----------



## shronk (18. November 2008)

lavax schrieb:


> @über mir =)
> 
> Mal einfach so downgraden geht eigentlich nicht. Wenn es für die eingebaute Hardware keine XP Treiber gibt, haste die A****karte gezogen^^
> (so geschehen, einem Bekannten von mir)...



Naja, wie gesagt, ich habs bei meinem Vaio problemlos machen können (war auch ein offizieller download inkl. aller treiber von sony) - und naja, treibersuche würd ich so oder so vorher machen / respektive beim hersteller mal nachrfragen obs geht (bei mir gings ja mit dem key von vista, das ich da dann nen xp home bekommen hab - ka ob zusätzlich, oder ob ich vista nun nicht mehr nutzen könnte...)


----------



## safbdh (18. November 2008)

ok danke für eure Hilfe,
allerdings tendiere ich mitlerweile dazu, mir eins aus Saturn oder mediamarkt etc. zu kaufen .....einfach grund: wenns kaputt is einfach dahin bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wenigstens weiss ich jetzt worauf ich achten muss, bzw. hab vergleiche.
und für alle fälle hab ich natürlich auch die links hier gespeichert


----------



## safbdh (22. November 2008)

was haltet ihr von : 
Toshiba Satellite A300-1MX für 749€

Grafikkarte: Mobility Radeon HD 3650 mit 512MB VRAM und bis zu 2302 MB Hypermemory
Prozessor  : IntelCore 2 Duo P8400 (2.26GHz, 3MB L2 Cache, 1066Mhz FS
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB
15,4" Display


PS: Ist ne Aktion von Mediamarkt


----------



## Wagga (22. November 2008)

Für ein paar Stündchen wow (mittel) sollte es reichen.
Auch die Graka ist recht gut, kein Intel Grafikscheißchip was sonst drin ist.
Bedenke aber das du die 512 MB nehmen msust nicht die 2302.
Aber 512 ist top.
Und 4 GB sind bei notebook eher selten.
Bei den günstigen.


----------



## safbdh (23. November 2008)

also deiner/eurer meinung nach is der http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=2979 besser????....aber warum für mich (was wie gesagt wenig heisst^^) sind die werte doch fast gleich


----------



## safbdh (23. November 2008)

-push 

bitte is dringend


----------



## Xelyna (24. November 2008)

Na also ich find den von notebooksbilliger.de immer noch besser :>
Das liegt aber auch mehr daran dass ich ONE irgendwie nicht mag. Da konnte man schon so viel negatives drüber lesen.
Würde mich allerdings interessieren ob es die Aktion vom Mediamarkt noch gibt - klingt nett (:


----------



## todesfritte (24. November 2008)

ich empfehle dir ganz klar ein hp! war ich in der vergangenheit immer zufrieden mit und sind nach wie vor die marke mit dem besten p/l-verhältnis. der support ist auch super!

das hier ist z.B. super und vollkommen ausreichend:

hp dv71105


----------



## todesfritte (24. November 2008)

safbdh schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von :
> Toshiba Satellite A300-1MX für 749€
> 
> Grafikkarte: Mobility Radeon HD 3650 mit 512MB VRAM und bis zu 2302 MB Hypermemory
> ...



ich würde mir keinen 15,4"-er kaufen, 17" ist einfach angenehmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesfritte (24. November 2008)

safbdh schrieb:


> ok danke für eure Hilfe,
> allerdings tendiere ich mitlerweile dazu, mir eins aus Saturn oder mediamarkt etc. zu kaufen .....einfach grund: wenns kaputt is einfach dahin bringen
> 
> 
> ...



bei saturn und mediamarkt legst du nur drauf. 

ich habe mir z.B. vor 4 wochen einen neuen 22"-tft zugelegt (samsung syncmaster t220).

habe bei amazon 220 euro dafür bezahlt. aus interesse mal bei saturn vorbeigeschaut: 379 euro!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

soviel dazu ...

hinzu kommt, dass man dir dort oft auslaufmodelle andreht. von daher: finger weg!

wenn wirklich mal ein defekt vorliegen sollte, reagieren die meisten hersteller wirklich schnell!


----------



## Xelyna (24. November 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> ich empfehle dir ganz klar ein hp! war ich in der vergangenheit immer zufrieden mit und sind nach wie vor die marke mit dem besten p/l-verhältnis. der support ist auch super!
> 
> das hier ist z.B. super und vollkommen ausreichend:
> 
> hp dv71105


Aber AMD Athlon 64 X2 QL-62 2x 2,10 GHz  : /
Und  ATI Mobility Radeon HD3450 mit nur 265 MB :>

Glaub der verdrängt meinen Favoriten grade nicht von meinem persönlichen ersten Platz ^^


----------



## todesfritte (24. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Aber AMD Athlon 64 X2 QL-62 2x 2,10 GHz  : /
> Und  ATI Mobility Radeon HD3450 mit nur 265 MB :>



wie gesagt: das ist meine persönliche empfehlung. mir würde NIEMALS ein acer geschweige denn ein ONE ins haus kommen, NIE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Extro (24. November 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> ich würde mir keinen 15,4"-er kaufen, 17" ist einfach angenehmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Für meinen Geschmack sollte ein Notebook nicht gross sein, denn 17" ist doch schon bisschen gross wenn man den Notebook überall mitnehmen möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (24. November 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> wie gesagt: das ist meine persönliche empfehlung. mir würde NIEMALS ein acer geschweige denn ein ONE ins haus kommen, NIE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja.. laut  notebooksbilliger.de ist Acer auf Platz drei was Service angeht  (:

Und wegen One.. googelt mal nach Lahoo oder One + Ärger, was da alles kommt..
http://www.google.de/search?num=50&hl=...amp;meta=&=

Hab hier eine schöne Übersicht was GraKa's angeht gefunden *froi*
http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForc...-GT.9283.0.html

Wähähää.. jetz krieg ich wieder Bedenken ob ich's wagen soll ^^
_Durch die höhere Chiptaktung, sollte die 9600M GT mit GDDR3 Speicher die Performancewerte der 8700M GT bzw. 9650M GS erreichen. Bei sehr anspruchsvollen DirectX 10 Spielen wie Crysis oder World in Conflict reicht die Leistung jedoch nicht um die Effekte flüssig darzustellen (da sie mit der höchsten Detailstufe gekoppelt sind). Ältere DirectX 9 Spiele sollten jedoch in höchster Detailstufe flüssig laufen._


----------



## safbdh (24. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Würde mich allerdings interessieren ob es die Aktion vom Mediamarkt noch gibt - klingt nett (:




jap bis zum 30 november.... aber glaube nur in friedrichshafen ravensburg konstanz und singen .....

naja ich hol mir jetzt den thosiba vom mediamarkt ..wenn man von one eh schlechtes hört ....

und mit thoshiba hab ich auch gute erfahrungen (laptop von meinem bruder + mein lcd tv)


----------



## Nethaniel (25. November 2008)

Hey ich hab mir vor nem Monat etwa auch nen neues Notebook gekauft:

Hp DV5
15''
3GB Ram
250GB HD
9600M Gt

bemerkenswert an dem Notebook war jedoch der Preis von knappen 700 Euro.

Also ich rate euch als Student / Schüler auf jeden Fall nach Studentenstores umzuschauen
, Beispiel mein NB kostet normal 799- ich habs für 702 bekommen.

Wer interessiert am HP Studenten Store is kann mir ne PN schicken, geb Euch dann den Link



Netha


P.S.: Spiele WoW auf max. Grafiksettings ( von den Schatten abgesehn )


----------

